

Forbes on Soylent Industry: Competitors Get a Not-So-Bland Taste of Success - ketosoy
http://www.forbes.com/sites/mzhang/2015/06/12/soylents-meal-replacement-competitors-get-a-not-so-bland-taste-of-success/

======
JustinDB
The issue with Soylent and synthetics is that they're limited to current
knowledge in medicine and nutrition. Products like Ambronite address this with
100% real food: www.ambronite.com the ingredients are all understandable and
it's still 100% of everything.

~~~
excentrida
I'd rather go for real food, than something that has maltodextrin in it.

